
Learn Python the Methodical Way - mjhea0
https://realpython.com/blog/python/learn-python-the-methodical-way#.WHudsfjPMBY.hackernews
======
DrScump
URL without the tracking:

[https://realpython.com/blog/python/learn-python-the-
methodic...](https://realpython.com/blog/python/learn-python-the-methodical-
way)

